# Spokane, Washington



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello,
I'm looking for good people to train with. :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for good people to train with. :smile:


A particular sport?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A particular sport?
> 
> Welcome to the board!


I'm just looking to get into anything, SCH or PP, as I just like working and training my dogs. I am aware of the two SCH clubs in my city but one just didn't work out for me and the other doesn't train bullybreeds (i own 2 American Bulldogs).

However, someone did mention to me that Will R. is roughly 2hrs from me... I'm going to get in contact with him real soon!


----------



## Sheri L Marlin (Feb 18, 2009)

So one of the clubs is Wllie Popes USA club ........... but what is the other one? Curious as I just moved to Spokane myself.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't believe that Willie Pope will train any "OFF" breeds I.E.AB,APBTS etc. There is Eckart Salquist BUT if that won't work, there is the club I train with down here in Tri-Cities. It is called Desert Dog Schutzhund club and the president has an American Bulldog that gets worked as well as their are Rotties, GSDs,APBTs and other breeds once in awhile. The president is listed on the DVG website. 

But if you're interested, you can PM me and I'll give you more info. We meet every Saturday at 9:30AM. 

Courtney


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> I don't believe that Willie Pope will train any "OFF" breeds I.E.AB,APBTS etc. There is Eckart Salquist BUT if that won't work, there is the club I train with down here in Tri-Cities. It is called Desert Dog Schutzhund club and the president has an American Bulldog that gets worked as well as their are Rotties, GSDs,APBTs and other breeds once in awhile. The president is listed on the DVG website.
> 
> But if you're interested, you can PM me and I'll give you more info. We meet every Saturday at 9:30AM.
> 
> Courtney


That's accurate, Willie will not train AB or APBTS. As far as I know anything else is fine. Eckart is a Rott breeder so lots of those at his club. Both are long time trainers.

Welcome to the inland northwest, Sheri. I was the one that mentioned Will Rambeau in Orofino, Idaho, Meng.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's accurate, Willie will not train AB or APBTS. As far as I know anything else is fine. Eckart is a Rott breeder so lots of those at his club. Both are long time trainers.
> 
> Welcome to the inland northwest, Sheri. I was the one that mentioned Will Rambeau in Orofino, Idaho, Meng.


I personally do not care for Willie and his "training" anyway. I lived in Spokane for awhile. lol lol I really like Eckart, he is a great trainer BUT he is an ass and if you can't deal with being called out about doing things wrong, he's probably not for you. 

Courtney


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> I personally do not care for Willie and his "training" anyway. I lived in Spokane for awhile. lol lol I really like Eckart, he is a great trainer BUT he is an ass and if you can't deal with being called out about doing things wrong, he's probably not for you.
> 
> Courtney


You are right about Eckart. He's a hard ass. Many people don't last long there. Willie is a lot softer with new people. I heard good thing about Tri Cities.

There is pretty thin pickings here training wise. I'm training privately. Even that is hit or miss.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are right about Eckart. He's a hard ass. Many people don't last long there. Willie is a lot softer with new people. I heard good thing about Tri Cities.
> 
> There is pretty thin pickings here training wise. I'm training privately. Even that is hit or miss.


Yeah, Eckart is tough but man it's so worth it in the end. I stayed training there the whole time I lived in Spokane! Needless to say, he was impressed when I showed back up for the second time, by the third time he knew he wasn't going to run me off and we got along OK. I don't think Eckart gets along great with anyone! lol lol 

Lee- You should come visit us sometime!! We're only a couple hours away from you!! Bring your dogs down here, we have some great trainers and decoys!!! 

Courtney


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Yeah, Eckart is tough but man it's so worth it in the end. I stayed training there the whole time I lived in Spokane! Needless to say, he was impressed when I showed back up for the second time, by the third time he knew he wasn't going to run me off and we got along OK. I don't think Eckart gets along great with anyone! lol lol
> 
> Lee- You should come visit us sometime!! We're only a couple hours away from you!! Bring your dogs down here, we have some great trainers and decoys!!!
> 
> Courtney


I will try to do that, Courtney. Time is going to run out soon on me in this area. :smile:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

well, hopefully I get to meet you and the dogs before that. 

Courtney


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum !


----------



## Sheri L Marlin (Feb 18, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> I personally do not care for Willie and his "training" anyway. I lived in Spokane for awhile. lol lol I really like Eckart, he is a great trainer BUT he is an ass and if you can't deal with being called out about doing things wrong, he's probably not for you.
> 
> Courtney



So just so I'm prepared what is it about Willie's training you didn't like. And who is this Eckart guy and how does one contact him if they want to check out what he's doing?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sheri L Marlin said:


> So just so I'm prepared what is it about Willie's training you didn't like. And who is this Eckart guy and how does one contact him if they want to check out what he's doing?


Eckharts website - Jenecks.com Phone # 509.238.4783


----------



## Sheri L Marlin (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Lee


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope you have a ulta thick skin, Sheri.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I hope you have a ulta thick skin, Sheri.


Yeah, I don't recommend Eckart for sensitive people. 

Willie mainly turned me off when he was so breed prejudiced against Am. Staffs and APBTs. That coupled with the few idiosyncrasies he has in training, was enough to make me go to Eckart and the fact that my working dog at the time was an APBT/Am. Staff. I watched Willie work a lot of dogs. You can google his name to find out more information on him. 

Both clubs there have their issues BUT in my mind the best one is Eckart's, he's an ass and you WILL get your ass reamed, if you have a GSD, your dog may be the last to get worked as they are a Rott clun primarily. BUT in the end I was glad I went with Eckart. and he was pretty much my sole choice since the other is breed prejudiced. 

Courtney


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Yeah, I don't recommend Eckart for sensitive people.
> 
> Willie mainly turned me off when he was so breed prejudiced against Am. Staffs and APBTs. That coupled with the few idiosyncrasies he has in training, was enough to make me go to Eckart and the fact that my working dog at the time was an APBT/Am. Staff. I watched Willie work a lot of dogs. You can google his name to find out more information on him.
> 
> ...


I liked Willie personally. His club members did not impress me. He will not work anything resembling at pit bull.
I was treated equal even though there were no other Mals or Dutchies.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

GRRRR... I typed a whole book and then got timed out...  


anyway... as I was waiting for my "working prospect" I took my pet dog out to Eckart to learn some OB stuff. My first time ever in any kind of SCH, and I felt like a total idiot, but Eckart was very helpful in teaching me how to approach some basic stuff i'd seen done soo many times on videos.

Eckart - We got along OK since we also share a love for hot rods ( hes got a sick Chevelle!) but it seemed that training was becomming inconsistent and I started looking elsewhere.

Willie - When I finally got a hold of him, we chatted and he seemed very cool, but then he never called me to go train when he said he would, which really pissed me off! You can only imagine what it feels like to be waiting all morning to go train and no call. He later calls me by accident asking for some other person, in which I bluntly asked why he didn't call me as promissed, he sounded embarassed and then said he'd call me the next weekend, which he never did. 

When I finally got my new pup, I checked out Desert Dog SCH club and they are a good bunch of people to train with, but at the time my schedule was not agreeing with the 2hr drive at 5am-in order to get to the field before it got too hot to do anything.

This year, since my pup is older and more mature, and since i'll finally be done with school forever in 2 weeks, i'll have more time and money to allocate to training. I'll either be checking out Desert Dog SCH or calling up Eckart and seeing whats up with training.


Lee, I contacted Will R. and it sounded promissing, but then he never replied back even after a second follow up. :sad:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Will is a pain about returning emails or PM's. Personally I think it will be hard for him to get a club going in Orofino, the middle of no where. 

If he does succeed I heard he runs a good one.

It's slim pickings here! :-({|=


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

We welcome any new members down here at Desert Dog!!!! 

Lee- I don't want it to seem like I'm bashing Willy as he has given me some sound advice about showing my GSD in the USA org. The main thing that turned me off was he was breed prejudiced, that just doesn't fly with me. He is otherwise a good guy and I agree about his club members. 

Meng- I'm glad to hear that you'll be checking us out again this year! Eckart is one hell of a trainer though!!! I used to talk cars with him, even though I'm a Ford girl and he leans more towards Chevy's. That also gave me an in with him, especially being a girl. lol lol Whereever you end up at, they all have good trainers. 

Courtney


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Will is a pain about returning emails or PM's. Personally I think it will be hard for him to get a club going in Orofino, the middle of no where.
> 
> If he does succeed I heard he runs a good one.
> 
> It's slim pickings here! :-({|=


Yeah, ive only heard really good things about Will R. In his initial reply he mentioned about possibly meeting up in a more central location, which I think there are many secluded wide open parks between spokane and orofino to meet and train at, but I never heard back from him.

If you happen to get word of anything from him please do let me know!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Meng- I'm glad to hear that you'll be checking us out again this year! Eckart is one hell of a trainer though!!! I used to talk cars with him, even though I'm a Ford girl and he leans more towards Chevy's. That also gave me an in with him, especially being a girl. lol lol Whereever you end up at, they all have good trainers.
> 
> Courtney


 
Any word on when you guys will be starting back up this season?


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

We already are!!!!! I've got a dog to title....I'm kicking into high gear for training. 

Courtney


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> We already are!!!!! I've got a dog to title....I'm kicking into high gear for training.
> 
> Courtney


 
oh wow! Its amazing how much 2hrs distance can make in climate. Hopefully this last storm that hit us is the last of the white stuff... and no more single digit temps too please. I have a feeling its going to be a while yet before anything happens here in Spokane as far as training goes.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> oh wow! Its amazing how much 2hrs distance can make in climate. Hopefully this last storm that hit us is the last of the white stuff... and no more single digit temps too please. I have a feeling its going to be a while yet before anything happens here in Spokane as far as training goes.


Two hours? Look at the difference in 45 minutes. Double the snow!

But we got the big Lakes!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> oh wow! Its amazing how much 2hrs distance can make in climate. Hopefully this last storm that hit us is the last of the white stuff... and no more single digit temps too please. I have a feeling its going to be a while yet before anything happens here in Spokane as far as training goes.


Two hours? Look at the difference in 45 minutes. Double the snow!

But we got the big Lakes!!

Tri Cities is a warmer climate for sure and they do have that little stream.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Makes me feel a little better about our retarded snow/hail storms in Tacoma this week.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Makes me feel a little better about our retarded snow/hail storms in Tacoma this week.


I hope you feel better. Four inches more of snow yesterday and MINUS 11 degrees this morning. ](*,)

Year to date snowfall plus 10 feet.


----------



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

Alyssa,

You're in Tacoma? I am planning on moving out there for graduate school in August (assuming I figure out how the heck to pay for it all.) We should meet up sometime. 

Kate


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely!


The club bounces back and forth between training in Tacoma and Lacey, so you'd certainly have a spot to train if you wanted it.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't say the weather was great! lol lol We had a freak snow/hail storm that melted off TG! Then our decoys didn't show up last weekend as the wind was too cold. Without the wind we would have been alright!

It's hit and miss right now but not so bad as other areas. After this weekend, we should be in full swing pending the nasty weather. 

Courtney


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Yeah, I didn't say the weather was great! lol lol We had a freak snow/hail storm that melted off TG! Then our decoys didn't show up last weekend as the wind was too cold. Without the wind we would have been alright!
> 
> It's hit and miss right now but not so bad as other areas. After this weekend, we should be in full swing pending the nasty weather.
> 
> Courtney


 
I'm going to come out and check you guys out in about 2weeks when i'm done with finals!

I'll PM you when time gets closer.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool!!!!!!

Courtney


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I was thinking that possibly, if anyone else in our area is interested, we could car pool out to the Desert Dog Sch. Club in the near future.

let me know!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I called up Eckart and to my surprise training starts tomorrow morning if the weather holds up!  \\/


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!! Have FUN!!! 

Courtney


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> AWESOME!!!!!! Have FUN!!!
> 
> Courtney


 
ugh... the weather was crappy and no one else called in, so training was canceled.  

Next weekend SHOULD be fairly nice is what the weather man/woman are predicting. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

We trained....the wind was nasty but not all that bad. I even worked a dog or 2!! I'll put up pictures later. 

Courtney


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> ugh... the weather was crappy and no one else called in, so training was canceled.
> 
> Next weekend SHOULD be fairly nice is what the weather man/woman are predicting. Fingers crossed!


You know what they say about living here by the lake in Idaho don't you??

We have 9 months of winter and 3 months of company!! \\/


----------



## Asya Khesin (Mar 11, 2009)

If I ever head up North, I would love to check out a practice. Would that be possible? Thank you.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont' think it would be a problem, however, just to make sure you should call Eckart and just give him a heads up since he training will usually take place on his private property.

I'd probably recommend comming once it warms up a little... like in a couple weeks or so.... Usually this time of year, i'd imagine it'll be like last year, where first couple of training dates everyone is still trying to figure out of the weather is going to hold up and sometimes people don't show up and we just end up sitting around chatting about hot rods and dog politics.


----------



## Katie McLellan (Jul 22, 2008)

2 more months until the big move. I'm looking forwad to meeting you guys once I get out there. One thing I love about working with dogs is the community.

Kate


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Katie- Are you gonna be in Spokane or the Tri-Cities?? 

Courtney


----------

